# Pouring Blade Baits HELP + ADVISE



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I got a suprise yesterday morning that I did not expect but my wife and kids pitched in and 2 weeks ago when my son was in town they went to Janns Netcraft and bought me the equipment to pour my own blade baits. I had been buying blank blades with just the lead attatched from a gentleman in Kalamazoo and my son knew I wanted to do it myself. 
They bought the best melting pot,The mold that takes medium blades and small blades..1/2oz for medium and 1/4oz for small blades, 5 pounds of lead and 100 nickel blades and since I was talking about ordering more yesterday, my wife gave me my gift early. (50th B-Day Feb 19).
I have poured sinkers for years but these take more precise lead heat and speed in pouring. My first 10 were "not Pretty" LOL. It was time for the Distructions. I was not cleaning off the junk on top and it was getting in my spout(nc). Once I cleaned it out and continued to I was good to go with the other 90. 
I was doing this outside with the facemask scarring my dogs and was thinking each time I was filing the tips that the lead did not look like 1/2 oz. as I was using those molds. I got my wifes Weight Watchers scale out and every one was 3/8oz.....not the 1/2oz. as I ass/u/med by pouring that size.*THATS THE ADVISE!!!!!* 
*HELP:* Does the lead consistancy(sp?) have something to do with the weight?
Is the 1/2 thats marked on the mold including the hooks and paint?
Is the lead from Janns not as good as some other places AND where else can I buy lead?
Any advise would be appreciated!!!
I think I will pour some sinkers today as my days are counting down FAST B4 I get the Spinal Implant.
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

jakeo said:


> *THATS THE ADVISE!!!!!*


Not sure what this means.



jakeo said:


> *HELP:* Does the lead consistancy(sp?) have something to do with the weight?


A lot. It is not consistency though, it is what has been mixed in. The amounts of tin, antimony and a couple of other metals can have an affect on how much a given volume will end up weighing. Bullet casters have also found that the different mixes of lead and other metals will also have an effect on how much that molten metal/lead shrinks as it cools.



jakeo said:


> Is the 1/2 thats marked on the mold including the hooks and paint?


I doubt it. Call the mould manufacturer to be sure.



jakeo said:


> Is the lead from Janns not as good as some other places....


It should be just as good as any other.



jakeo said:


> .... AND where else can I buy lead?


Junk yards, scrap yards, metal recycling businesses, and all over the internet.

The topic of lead has already been discussed in another thread but there are to many sub forums so you probably did not see it. The link is below:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=409878


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

alex-v said:


> Not sure what this means.
> 
> 
> A lot. It is not consistency though, it is what has been mixed in. The amounts of tin, antimony and a couple of other metals can have an affect on how much a given volume will end up weighing. Bullet casters have also found that the different mixes of lead and other metals will also have an effect on how much that molten metal/lead shrinks as it cools.
> ...


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Any ways try heating the mold if this fails clean out the smelting pot it should pour fast and furious no matter what. If you add bees wax or anything to keep if from sticking all it does is add impuritys and smoke. This will clog the orifice with them impuritys Preventing flow. All it will need is good clean pot and good heat it may melt at 625 degrees Fahrenheit but having it set on 800-900 will not be a problem it will cool to quickly being set at 625. Try heating the mold up by setting it on top of the smelting pot till it warms up to temp. That or use a propane torch to heat it up to temp so the lead will flow in to the mold easily. by the way this is called pre-heating the mold . also see fun links below... 


http://www.luremaking.com/howto/index.htm
http://www.tjstackle.com/
http://www.crappie101.com/crappie/our-hand-painted-jigs


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

swaprat said:


> Any ways try heating the mold if this fails clean out the smelting pot it should pour fast and furious no matter what. If you add bees wax or anything to keep if from sticking all it does is add impuritys and smoke. This will clog the orifice with them impuritys Preventing flow. All it will need is good clean pot and good heat it may melt at 625 degrees Fahrenheit but having it set on 800-900 will not be a problem it will cool to quickly being set at 625. Try heating the mold up by setting it on top of the smelting pot till it warms up to temp. That or use a propane torch to heat it up to temp so the lead will flow in to the mold easily. by the way this is called pre-heating the mold . also see fun links below...
> 
> 
> http://www.luremaking.com/howto/index.htm
> ...


 
Thanks for the advise. I didnt try any wax Sunday and kept skimming and using a paperclip to keep orfice clean and getting the lead at a higher temp was the answer. Im NOT stating Im a pro but yesterday I was showing my Dad how to do and we plugged in the unit, heated up and skimmed lead and poured 11 perfect blades. I believe cleaning the orface out often and being quick with the pour of the very hot lead is the answer to pouring anything.
We poured sinkers yesterday with that new pot and now have enough for a few years. Keeping mold warm/hot helps ALOT.
Thanks again.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

glad it helped out keep it in a well vented area liek out doors you should be fine have you figure out what paint scheems yet? i do lot of steel head jigs for steel heading i use the air brush with createx colors it is a water base paint took a long time to learn how to use for sure on the money saving is createx. the biggest probelm with it is breaking down the air brush and cleaning it cause a little goes a long way. a 4once bottle will do 10,000,000 jigs were a rattle can you get about half to a quater of that. 

but the down side of it is the cure time take a little longer cause it is a water base and you got to seal it to keep out moisture. i do got the air brush for power paint too best thing you can invest in is those iteams if you need help slecting power paint versus water borne paint and so on etc... please ask away lol's. you can also get small quanity rattle can at place like harware stores, lowes, home depot, walmart, k-mart, and etc... pic you favrite colors any ways get good at masking the better you are the better looking they be come. the devil face on dare devils spoons is a type masking it is a speical way way of do int it kinda a custom art to it. but can be done simple to extreame. the biggest porblem is i can see is going to be the painting it is some thing to learn. try half.com books on custom painting for auto's same holds true for auto as it does a spoon or jigs could pick up some cool ideas if any thing. 


along with masking and prep thoughts if any thing. also to include saftey for painting. there are difference between paint but some like water borne are used in automotive painting just like spray paint you should ware a n.i.o.s.h. approved mask when using them some thing you do not need a mask for rustolem think twice before doing it. for one rustolem has over spray that gets in to your lungs and cause damage. just consider your new hobbie and figre what is the easyist way to do it and the cheapest . along with safeest.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

swaprat said:


> If you add bees wax or anything to keep if from sticking all it does is add impuritys and smoke.


People who cast bullets, toy soldiers, sinkers and jigs do not add beeswax or paraffin to keep the lead from sticking to the mould. Look up flux and fluxing lead for an explanation of why it is done.


----------



## bigb027 (Jul 28, 2009)

Here's a little bit of reading for ya. Some great color schemes and ideas for blades mixed in.

http://www.walleyecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188348

:coolgleam


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

Hold the mold at an angle when pouring lead. Allowing air 2 exit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

